# Searching....



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just asking if you'd mind lifting up some prayers please? I've been helping to search for a missing and very timid Golden Retriever in our area. Her name is Sawyer and she is 2 years old. She's been missing for more than a couple of weeks now. She ran away as she was being dropped off at the kennel for boarding  . She has been seen frequently in the area - even yesterday, but she runs quickly away and no one can get her. I met with one of the owners just a few minutes ago. His tears broke my heart. He loves this girl very, very much. The pups pawprints are still in the mud from where she was just seen late yesterday afternoon. They are moving the safe trap to that area (a very rural area and very near the kennel where she ran away from). They are putting out clothing & toys, walking around so their scent is everywhere, placing the safe trap and lots of food and water. The owner may even camp out there so she will notice his truck (which she loves). The dog trackers are coming on Friday. I will continue to do drive around searches and networking, but we sure could use a lot of prayers please. Lets bring Sawyer home.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Saying a prayer for Sawyer now....so heartbreaking.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Prayers being sent, it is awesome of you to help out. IDK what I would do if it were my Izzy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I sure hope that they will be able to find her safely and bring her back home real soon!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, bless your heart for what you are doing. I pray that Sawyer finds her way home soon.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Come home soon sawyer. Someone may keep him for their own. I always think about that when a great pet runs off.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sure will be getting those prayers for Sayers safe return! ( lost pets break my heart) Soo kind of you to be helping! Please update us when you can.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Please let us know the outcome. Prayers going up...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayers for Sawyer and her family. I can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers everyone. Please keep them coming. When she got away (when she was being taken to the kennel for boarding) she tried to run back towards the owners truck (a safe place I guess). The owner intends to camp out in the truck at the spot where she was just seen late yesterday. I just pray when she sees her Daddy's truck she will run up and beg for kisses and food. I don't know if it will be that easy, but I can pray for it. This pup is very timid and she's been missing for over 2 weeks. I can only imagine how scared she must be  .


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoping Sawyer will be found soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much. Heading back out in a few hours to search for her. Prayers please. Let's get this sweet girl back to her family.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will pray....

Tell your friend not to give up hope.

An old friend of mind had a white german shepherd... she was friendly to those she knew but very shy and timid to strangers. When she was about 5 or 6 years old, while my friend's sister was taking care of her, she got out.

She knows she was trying to run home, scared and not sure where her person was. My friend was so upset because she knew how timid her dog was and how she would never go to anyone if she didn't know them.

They searched everywhere, flyers, pound, vets.... stopped looking after 2 months.

7 months later, her sister's partner called her all frantic to get over to some gas station miles and miles away. When my friend got there, this lady had lured this incredibly filthy skinny dog into her car using bologna she bought at the gas station.

It was my friend's german shepherd.

The area was way outside the zone they had searched, and her sister's partner was only there by chance that day. But they found her dog after 9 months of her being missing, my friend had thought she was dead. But she was alive, and they got her home...she lived to be 12 years old.

So keep looking!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Praying as well that he will be found!!! please as usual keep us updated!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Hoping Sawyer is found safe and sound very soon.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope all turns out well I HAte to hear this. Praying for a good outcome.*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. I was at the search site this a.m. and the owner had come down to the end of the long farmhouse driveway to talk with me and her son. I kept getting the feeling that the pup was there - in the field to my left. Sure enough, I watched her slink to where the owner had been sitting and sniff her chair. Their backs were to the dog and so I repeatedly quietly said, "there she is, there she is. OMG there she is". I was stunned and saddened to see how terrified this little girl is. As soon as she spotted us she took off like lightning  . I encouraged the son with his dog (Sawyers buddy) to try and track her but he ran after her and did not bring the dog. The owner seemed really annoyed that I encouraged him to try to find her. She believes that the dog is going to walk right into the safe trap that they set up and she'll be captured. There are a few problems with this. The owner has set up camp right beside the trap where the food is - so the dog is not going to approach it - and she is also not going to get food or water! Also, the owner mentioned that the dog is terrified of cages and won't go near one  . The only reason the dog approached her chair is because she wasn't near it! I felt terrible that maybe I had encouraged the wrong course of action...maybe I did, and maybe I didn't - I don't know. I am heartbroken to think I could have let them down in some way. I went up the road to notify the kennel to be on the look out and then returned and said Goodbye to the "owners". I cried all the way home. I came home and messaged one of the owners to let them know that I would not be returning to the sight as to not be in the way. I just received a clip response of "thanks and we'll keep you posted". I'm just not cut out for this guys. My heart bleeds too easily. I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Bridget...this is so sad. At least the dog is nearby but I think your instincts were right and they should really have tried that but in the heat of the moment I guess were so excited that they just ran for the dog. Praying that they will somehow be able to make this happen. I hope that the dog doesn't have a reason to be terrified of them. :blink: 
You're so wonderful with these lost dogs and it's very heartbreaking. I still remember last year's tragedy. :smcry:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Sue. They actually didn't want to do anything. Nothing. Maybe that would have been the right response? I was hoping her dog buddy would lure her, but what do I know. I am hanging up my hat on search and rescue missions. Seriously, I just cannot stomach this. Oh and I've wondered a lot about her being so timid also. The owner says that all 3 Goldens won't stay outside by themselves that they are too scared. She said this dog is even afraid of flashlights, the vacuum cleaner - any guest in their home....anything. They seem to love her, but that is so very odd.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Sawyer is found,I shared her on FB too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh, I'm sorry you are feeling 'guilt'!... let go of that!!! You did the best you could! I would hope, since the dog is nearby that they'd make a 'trail of food' to lure her close to them. 
I do think it odd the dog is so timid of them but have read that a frightened dog will often go into 'survival' mode and even though their owners are near, they don't always run and greet as we'd expect them to do. 
I can understand fully your reluctance to do the 'search and rescue' it can be so emotionally draining!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Terry. I'm too sensitive for my own good sometimes  . I've got an unusual 6th sense and it can be a blessing and a curse. I frequently see past social graces and feel a persons energy - I know weird - but that can impact how I respond emotionally. Yep I cry a lot lol. I'm tough though too and I know that I will never give up search and rescue ... even though I want to. I do need to educate myself more though and I need to learn to respond to each situation differently based on the owners needs rather than just the fluffs. That's hard for me because I generally seem to care more about the dogs! 

This situation was quite odd because the dog wouldn't even come to them when it first ran away - Bella would have run and then returned to my voice (after she got her excitement out). This dog is flat out timid from square one. Now she's been in the wild for nearly 3 weeks. I just don't know that the owners will follow through with waiting patiently to lure her. They are more about the restrictions in their own lives (work, baby etc) than they are about digging in and committing to nothing short of bringing their dog home. I'm afraid they will quit on her too soon  . I know that now was the time for me to step aside, but I won't sleep until she is safely at home. I just pray that truly happens. 

If you could have seen the look on her face when she locked eyes with me across the knoll - (before anyone else knew she was there) she was like a warrior herself and she felt safe. She held my eyes and took my measure. She still approached the chair (a good distance from us and sniffed around). It was when she spotted us standing there that she ran away. I have to wonder if it's the owners that she's afraid of...she'd already seen me?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Bridget it sure is odd that she 'scooted' upon seeing owners , yet had approached the area even having seen you! Hmmmmm makes one wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It really does seem odd Terry. She is such a timid dog. Even when looking so boldly across the knoll at me, she felt safe enough to approach the chair. She kind of slinked around the chair. She is a terrified no doubt about it  . I wish now I had not encouraged them to try to track her after she ran - it was the wrong way to respond, I realize that now. I hope that the dog will get brave enough to approach them - because that is where they put her food  . I just have to wonder because of her sheer fear of them? Prayers are needed for sure.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget.. I found this article.. very good info on lost pets... First is an exerpt followed by the link to whole article:


*So what should you do when you encounter a lost dog or your own lost dog?*

Sit down.
Turn your body so your back or side is to the dog.
Keep your eyes averted and bow your head so as to look non-threatening.
Toss tasty treats (hot dogs, chicken, smelly cheese, etc.) behind you or to the side of you.
Don’t talk.
Wait patiently for the dog to approach you. Don’t make any sudden movements, but continue to toss treats.
Don’t grab the dog when they get close, but wait patiently and build trust.
Speak softly, but if they back away, stop talking and just continue to toss treats until they trust you enough to come closer.
As a dog owner, it pays to know what to do if your dog becomes lost. Below are some sites with some great tips on what to do. I really encourage you to check them out.
*Lost Dog Tips*
Lost Dogs-MN – Tips and Ideas
How to find a lost Sheltie – Minnesota Sheltie Rescue
How to Find Your Lost Dog (PetFinder)
Lost Dog Quick Action Plan from Granite State Dog Recovery


LINK: Why your lost dog may not run back to you | No Dog About It Blog​


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great information. Thank you for sharing. The unfortunate part of helping is that I'm also still learning and growing. I will definitely do some things differently in the future. Just need to not let my hurt feelings get in the way and keep my brain open to growth. Life is tough lol  !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Bridget.. I found this article.. very good info on lost pets... First is an exerpt followed by the link to whole article:
> 
> 
> *So what should you do when you encounter a lost dog or your own lost dog?*
> ...


Terry - those are such great tips. I can practically picture Eldad doing them Can you see if that can get stickied? I know that many of us have tried to help find lost dogs, especially Bridget. Bridget, you are so wonderful. :smootch: Never give up. As you learn it will help you for the next one.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Terry - those are such great tips. I can practically picture Eldad doing them Can you see if that can get stickied? I know that many of us have tried to help find lost dogs, especially Bridget. Bridget, you are so wonderful. :smootch: Never give up. As you learn it will help you for the next one.


Yes, Sue ... Eldad is AMAZING isn't he!!?? I recently watch a clip on FB and he was talking to a gal off camera.. he mentioned another rescue he did and made a clip. He said the clip was a shortened version that in fact it took over 3 hours to gain the trust. I notice even in the 'shortened' versions... he never 'pushes it'... he's so patient and it seems to eventually pay off!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to update you on the search for this sweet Golden. I messaged one of the owners who said they are still trying to get her and last saw her a couple of days ago. They are getting guidance from a Pro about how to catch their dog. She has been missing for nearly a month! I wish they would just hire a professional to lure the dog in safely. I have a friend who is actively involved with wildlife and rescue and she step by step told me all that needs to done (she is amazing) - basically using the same approach and concepts as Eldad. I think because this particular dog is so extremely timid (and frankly wild at this point) that a professional is really the best course of action. Unfortunately the owners have it set in their head that they are going to do it themselves  . Please continue to pray for her. She's still out there, but without the right team in place, I just don't know how long this can go on without some danger coming to her. It is heartbreaking. Sometimes we have to get out of our own way and know when to ask for help ....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been looking for an update....

Oh How frustrating this is! I hope they'll concede and follow an 'experts' advise!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly Terry they do not have ears to hear. They've got it all figured out  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I hear you! There is only so much one can do if the help offered isn't accepted---sad for the puppy!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Unfortunately you are right Sandi. When I was last with the family it was quite obvious they had made up their minds about the approach they would be taking. I had to step away. Now, on the sites for updates they don't really acknowledge when someone offers an idea or experience. They just state that they are working with a Pro who's guiding them. It's unfortunate because a lot of these folks are experts and have so much they could contribute if given the opportunity to assist. So, I only occasionally send an email asking for an update and expressing my hope that she will be returned safely soon. The search is taking place around their schedules and I just don't know that this is really going to work for bringing in a timid dog that has been in the wild this long.  . Heck I'd offer to do fundraising to hire a real Pro if I thought they'd listen... but they won't. You are so right...sad for this sweet girl...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to update you all. The Golden was seen twice yesterday at the same spot where the Heart trap is located. The family has decided to get her in to a routine of feeding her a few days and then removing the food and placing it in the trap (to try to capture her). If this does not work they will explore other options of capturing her including a sedative to calm her down a bit. Just curious, what are yalls thoughts on all of this?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't read everything in this thread, but I'd worry about sedating a stray dog. It might get in harm's way that way, whether from another animal (a coyote, for example) or situation--falling down and embankment or into a stream or wandering into traffic. 

I hope that the feeding in the trap works. {{{}}}


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have the same concern, especially since this family is not sitting 24/7 vigil at the site  . To my knowledge, they are there when they "can be". Maybe if their Vet prescribed the correct dosage, they had a trained team on site prepared to immediately track and retrieve and instant transport to the Vet for evaluation, I could think this would be a possibility. I just don't know that this family will take those measures necessary. I am also concerned though that in the meantime this pup could be hit by a car, attacked by wildlife, or bitten by a snake (very swampy around that way with creeks and ponds). They need to get her NOW. Worried....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I contacted the owner yesterday and asked if the Golden was back home. The owner replied with " not yet." No other information was provided.  My heart won't give up on this sweet scared girl - and I hope they won't either. Please continue to pray.


----------

